# Stickmakers handbook.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The ( "Stickmakers Handbook , Second Edition" ) the newest edition printed this year Is available on amazon, This is a great book to have. well done with a lot of information. Not the same as the Revised edition.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks!

I know I've read one book on the subject. Might have been by the same guys. Different cover though.

Rodney


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

I have that very edition and it is very useful, well worth the money.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Hummm . . . Is it worth more than having Cobalt?


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

LilysDad said:


> Hummm . . . Is it worth more than having Cobalt?


Yes, because despite may invitations Cobalt will not be with me in the bed or bathroom when I tend to do most of my reading


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I have the original... is it worth buying the new one... anything new?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have the revised edition .Its a good book published 2007

wondering what is different in this one

Would like to brows through it

you made a wise choice there lily's dad and its defiantly a better buy


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the first one and just got the second edition. Have not had a chance to sit down and compare them yet. But as cobalt said these are good choices if you are looking for a book on stick making. Of the 3 or 4 books I have I refer to this book when I have a question most of the time.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

If there was a book I would recommend this is the one.. it covers a lot on materials . How it suits the American market not sure .But as far as I am concerned its the best book on the market


----------

